# Good driver for mid - high handicapper



## wookie (Nov 22, 2011)

After umming and aahing I think I'm going to go for one soon.  (I was going to wait til this time next year as I've only been playing a while but HID suggested buying either irons or driver now rather than both at the same time and I think of the two I'll benefit more waiting for the irons.)

I currently have a secondhand Ping G2 11.5 degree.  No problem getting it airborne so would probably feel comfortable going for a little less loft and tend to fade it slightly.

Any recommendations gratefully received.  

Cheers

Simon

PS I'm guessing it would be sensible to hold out til after Christmas but would rather not - will it make a massive difference?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 22, 2011)

wookie said:



			I currently have a secondhand Ping G2 11.5 degree.  No problem getting it airborne so would probably feel comfortable going for a little less loft and tend to fade it slightly.
Any recommendations gratefully received.
		
Click to expand...

As you have only been playing a short while, might it not make better sense to get another driver with similar loft but with a lower launching shaft if you want to get a slightly lower trajectory?
I've seen so many people go for a lower loft in their drivers to try to keep the ball down but all it will do is exaggerate the fade. More loft equals less sidespin.
By going for a lower launching shaft (not necessarily "stiffer") you still have the confidence that looking down on 11.5 degrees of loft will give you???
Just a thought


----------



## wookie (Nov 22, 2011)

Learning, learning, learning! Thanks Smiffy.

 How would I know which shaft options are lower launching?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi,
I was in a similar position 4 weeks ago when I went out to buy some new clubs.

I tested 7 different drivers and found that I prefered the TaylorMade Burner 2.0 & the R11 in 10.5
Using the sim I hit slightly further and straighter with the burner but as I was going with the R11 irons I opted for the R11 driver too.
After some lessons I am doing pretty well with the R11 but as yet I have not tried to adjust anything on the club to see if I can tweek my shots (which tend to end up a bit right).

I found American Golf usefull for testing different clubs on their Sim but not over keen on their sales pitch (which in my experience is lies as I got told one version of how someone lived a certain driver "best club I've ever used" while the week after the same chap told my mate "I don't favour that club, try this one"...

Test lots then choose but get fitted by someone that knows what they are doing, unlike my experience at American Golf :0(


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 22, 2011)

wookie said:



			Learning, learning, learning! Thanks Smiffy.

 How would I know which shaft options are lower launching?
		
Click to expand...

Well, if you settle on a "quality" make of Driver, like Ping, Titleist, Taylor Made etc. you should get a list of option shafts which show their launch characteristics.
For me, one of the best lower launching shafts is a Grafalloy ProLaunch "Red"..it has a higher kickpoint, which is what you are after for a low launcher. But there are others out there, Ethan is about the best one to ask for shafts on the forum. He knows a lot (a lot) more than me.
Like I say, the beauty of a low launching shaft is that you can keep playing with a relatively higher lofted face on the driver and the shaft does the work. I had a 9 degree Callaway driver once, it was great when you caught it well but it was a licence to slice. I now have an 11 degree Ping i15, but the shaft I have fitted to it still keeps it down nice and low, which is great if you are hitting into the wind as the ball won't balloon as much. I have the same shafts fitted to my 3 and 5 wood, and these again stay reasonably low but still get decent run on them (if I hit them that is).


----------



## Tiger (Nov 22, 2011)

Simon I am an expert at doing all the WRONG things to improve your golf, in fact I am so knowledgeable I may well write a book on it!!! So I have a few questions:

1. What irons do you currently use?
2. How good is your iron play?
3. How long is your course?
4. How many holes do you take driver from the tee?
5. What is your average drive distance?
6. Why do you think buying a driver now will help you more than new irons?

I only ask these questions because you suggest you are in the market for both irons and a driver. You hit mire shots per round with your irons, so in my mind that makes them a priority purchase. That and the fact that a few on here have rated the G2 as a cracking club in it's own right. But if you want a big dog you won't go far wrong sticking with Ping

Happy shopping


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 22, 2011)

Tiger has a point, but the lure of shiny shiny can sometimes be to strong. In that event, I'd suggest sticking with Ping, the G15 I have is by far the best driver I've had the pleasure of. Whatever you do, go for a fitting though, preferably somewhere you can hit balls out onto a range.


----------



## wookie (Nov 22, 2011)

1. What irons do you currently use?

Some old Wilson deep reds

2. How good is your iron play?

Definitely room for improvement - still a slight fade but improving and prety confident hitting greens with the shorter ones.  No confidence with 5 and longer at the moment.

3. How long is your course?

6550

4. How many holes do you take driver from the tee?

Varies massively depending on how I'm swinging but if well then probably 11.

5. What is your average drive distance? 

Dont know - guess 240 - 250

6. Why do you think buying a driver now will help you more than new irons?

I see your point below but my thinking is that if I buy some irons now which are above my game then I might suffer badly.  My pro had a couple of shots with my irons on a playing lesson and thougth they were nicely weighted for my swing.  

If I buy irons now which are at my current level I'll want / need new ones too soon.

If I buy a driver now which is around the right level then I can live with that for a few years as my game (hopefully) improves.

I do like the G2 but think with my height (6'6'') it would make sense to have something fitted.

Does this make sense?


----------



## bobmac (Nov 22, 2011)

I had my G2 for years and would still have it now if I hadn't cracked the face.
You could get the driver extended an inch and get some lessons to help cure the fade/slice.
That would also bring down the height a bit


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 22, 2011)

wookie said:



			After umming and aahing I think I'm going to go for one soon.  (I was going to wait til this time next year as I've only been playing a while but HID suggested buying either irons or driver now rather than both at the same time and I think of the two I'll benefit more waiting for the irons.)

I currently have a secondhand Ping G2 11.5 degree.  No problem getting it airborne so would probably feel comfortable going for a little less loft and tend to fade it slightly.

Wookie

You say that you dont have a problem getting the ball in the air, so assuming that you are not constantly skying the ball why do want less loft, less loft will as like as not increase your fade.  You have a very good driver right now, had a G2 myself untill earlier this year, its still in reserve (12 degree loft).  Not sure what h/cap you are but if you are teens or above you will inevitably hit differing shots no matter what club you use.  That said enjoy whatever you buy.

Any recommendations gratefully received.  

Cheers

Simon

PS I'm guessing it would be sensible to hold out til after Christmas but would rather not - will it make a massive difference?
		
Click to expand...

Wookie

You say that you dont have a problem getting the ball in the air, so assuming that you are not constantly skying the ball why do want less loft, less loft will as like as not increase your fade.  You have a very good driver right now, had a G2 myself untill earlier this year, its still in reserve (12 degree loft).  Not sure what h/cap you are but if you are teens or above you will inevitably hit differing shots no matter what club you use.  That said enjoy whatever you buy.


----------



## timchump (Nov 22, 2011)

The G2 is a pretty good club in my humble opinion i don't think you will find a big difference buying a new club.

Though if your set on getting a new big stick i'd recommend trying the tiltleist 910 d2

I have a 9.5 degree, loft can be changed from 8.75 upto 11 degrees

Plus you can interchange the shafts easily

I don't think its a gimmick as it allows you to change the club as your swing improves, stiffer shafts less loft etc

The 910 head itself is probably the best driver i've hit, and ive hit a few...

ps i don't work for titliest


----------



## edgey (Nov 22, 2011)

As a high handicapper i think the best driver you could use off the tee is a 3 wood!!

If you dont like the small head go for a 13.5 degree Ping G10/G15 but trim the shaft down to 44.5"


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 22, 2011)

AG are doing brand new 09 burners for just under Â£100 i think, its an older club, but very forgiving and still very popular. if you want something new you'd be hard pressed to find an easier driver to hit, and if doing it on a budget they can be found used on ebay for Â£40 max.

mine may be going soon, because i fancy something with a lower ball flight, they are aimed at mid-cappers for forgiveness and in aid to help get the ball airbourne...


----------



## wookie (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies fellas - makes me think I should just stick with the G2 for the time being.

Edgey a 3w G15 is exactly what I use until I feel I'm swinging well enough to warrant (risk) getting the big one out.

Irons wise I think I'm right in what I'm saying about waiting til my game improves before replacing them


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 22, 2011)

the g2 is a bloody good driver, still miss mine now.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 22, 2011)

6'6" and called Wookie...big beard? 

I think you are making the right decision on the driver front. Out of curiosity once more were you fitted for your irons? I'm 6'4" and mine are an inch longer and 4 degrees upright and that made a massive difference to my game. I'd also say that I don't buy into this better player iron chat. They are harder to hit and easier to work. That means they'll be inconsistent if your striking's not great and exaggerate your shot shape. I would suggest trying the new 712 AP1s. If the 710s are anything to go by they'll take you to single figures quite easily (so long as you have the ability!)


----------



## wookie (Nov 22, 2011)

Tiger said:



			6'6" and called Wookie...big beard? 

I think you are making the right decision on the driver front. Out of curiosity once more were you fitted for your irons? I'm 6'4" and mine are an inch longer and 4 degrees upright and that made a massive difference to my game. I'd also say that I don't buy into this better player iron chat. They are harder to hit and easier to work. That means they'll be inconsistent if your striking's not great and exaggerate your shot shape. I would suggest trying the new 712 AP1s. If the 710s are anything to go by they'll take you to single figures quite easily (so long as you have the ability!)
		
Click to expand...

Wookie comes from a former life where we used to party (a lot).  I had long hair and the name came when I came to / woke up somewhere and made some very Chewbacca type groans 

My current irons are lengthened by 1.5" but lie not changed.

Not sure if I'm missing your point about the better players irons but isnt that exactly it - i.e. at higher handicap you need the larger sweet spot / less exagerated shaping that GI clubs can give.


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 22, 2011)

My pro is 6ft7in and his set up is 1/2in longer and 2 degrees more upright, actually the same set up as myself though i am only 6ft3in. I notice that with a std set of irons my back tends to get sore during a round. When i started off i had a Ben Sayers starter set that was an inch longer and once i learned how to swing correctly i got my Cobras custom fitted, the day i collected them i went out to the par 3 course and had a birdie on the 1st and 4th and every other shot was straight at the pin usually past because they went further than the BS set. 
As was said before i would be more inclined to get a set of irons rather than a driver which is what i did myself.
Actually stood on a made up hole today( we were playing from our 8th teebox to our 17th green which would make the hole play about 475yds and today I hit my 3 wood instead of driver because the last day i did driver i was in the ditch and the previous occasion i was about 4 yds short of the ditch yet today with a easy hit 3 wood was 15 yds longer than the last 2 times i played the hole with the big dog LOL. 
Basically i was thinking to hit 3 wood to guarantee a lay up rather than risk going into the ditch, yet actually cleared it and there was no wind on any of the 3 occasions to alter distances by any significance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2011)

The old version of the TM Burner (08/09 model) is around Â£100 and prettty good value. However for my money one of the best drivers out there, and lauched with the higher handicapper in mind is the K15 from Ping. Silly easy to hit and worth a look. As always, make sure you try before you buy and ideally try and find somewhere that has a practice ground or a range. It makes a world of difference seeing the shot against relying on a monitor (usually ramped up in AG and with no-one that can actualy interpret the data anyway - but that's for another thread)


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 22, 2011)

Oddsocks said:



			the g2 is a bloody good driver, still miss mine now.
		
Click to expand...

True, mines still in the garage, lurking and waiting for the i15 to fail.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 22, 2011)

Whilst they are not renowned for their drivers, I would recommend giving the Mizuno JPX 800 a try. I spent hours at DG in Cambridge trying all of the releases this year and this came out head and shoulders above the rest. I so wanted to like the Callaway Octane as had always had Callaway drivers before but could not get on with it. The Cobra S3 came a close second.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 22, 2011)

Wookie I guess my point is that unless we become a very good ball striker i.e. Cat 1 will we be consistent enough to get the benefit from a 'Player's' iron?? A lot of people are put off game improvers because of the thick topline but recent cavity back offerings are getting thinner and thinner. Personally I'll always opt for more forgiveness.


----------



## wookie (Nov 23, 2011)

So if I do want to buy then whats the best bet with regard to trying clubs out as presumably if I go to AG or DG I will have to try standard length / lie versions which might not tell me much?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 23, 2011)

wookie said:



			So if I do want to buy then whats the best bet with regard to trying clubs out as presumably if I go to AG or DG I will have to try standard length / lie versions which might not tell me much?
		
Click to expand...

If they are an authorised stocker they will have a fitting cart which will have a variety of shafts in a few different lengths and a number of heads at a range of different lie angles. Then there are the national fitting centres who I believe charge for the privilege and have to be booked through your pro (Ping is nr Lincs, Titleist is in St Ives nr Cambridge). I'd recommend taking your current six iron wherever you go to compare the machine numbers. 
BUT if you are happy with your current set up or the difference is marginal leave well enough alone.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 23, 2011)

O and make sure you know the loft of your 6 iron and the ones of the clubs you are trying as a degree difference is worth about 2-3yards


----------



## ForeRighty (Nov 23, 2011)

I stumbled across a TM Burner in my mates garage borrowed it for couple of rounds and haven't looked back since.

It goes a country mile even miss hits jump of the face of this club, its the new White version in 9.5 Stiff.

I would throughly recommend.


----------

